# Arm shapewear for instant sexy arms



## Sunnylee (Apr 21, 2009)

I just found this link on itsaglamthing for Tres Sleek. It's this arm shapewear that you can wear to give a sleek shape to your arms. It's so amazing. I just bought the Pleine Sleeve. 

I've just always tried working out my arms and they have never been where I want them. This item is just like Spanx but for your arms. It looks really discreet. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 21, 2009)

That is def a cool idea... I just dont know how comfortable those things look. :-\


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 21, 2009)

ohhh I need this, I got lunch lady arms. Flabby arms run in my family :'(


----------

